

Should You Return Your Tent After Burning Man? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/should-you-return-your-tent-after-burning-man/

======
neilk
Another example of Betteridge's Law (all question headlines can be answered
with "no"), but for a different reason than usual.

This event is about self-sufficiency, not skill at defrauding. Can't pay for,
borrow, or otherwise "manifest" a new tent = can't have new tent.

But, considering the number of people who buy such tents and then never use
them, you'd actually be pretty stupid to pay full price for one under any
circumstances. You can easily get a great tent off Craigslist that might have
been pitched once or twice in some gentle environment like a park. Even if
it's been to Burning Man already, as long as it was well cleaned and stored it
will be fine. You're going to thrash the tent pretty hard in the first five
minutes anyway.

(Obviously do a full setup of any used tent, in an "open" and "closed"
configuration, before paying for it. If it's been to the desert before, check
for corrosion of metal parts.)

------
ddp
Uhm, no. 'nuf said.

